# Can I put diffrent baby rabbits with a mom who has her own???



## rabbitman (Apr 4, 2011)

I have 3 little baby rabbits that I jsut got can I put them with a mom who has her own kit. The kit is 1 1/2 months old and these rabbits that I have now are 2-3-4 months old. LOL I have no clue but they are small. Could I do this?


----------



## Bunnylady (Apr 4, 2011)

I wouldn't risk it. Most adults don't appreciate invaders into their territories, which is how these bunnies would be treated at that age.


----------



## DianeS (Apr 5, 2011)

Rabbits the age of the ones you just got don't need to be in with a mom rabbit at all. In fact, rabbits age 12 weeks and older can start to breed, so I would not mix genders at that age either. 

Just treat the new young ones like new adults (but make sure they have food all the time at that age) and they'll be fine.


----------



## hoodat (Apr 6, 2011)

if you ever have to put newborns in with another doe who has a small litter dust the nest with baby powder and put a dab of vanilla on mamas nose. She identifies her own by smell and that disguises their smell so they can't be identified as strangers. By the time it wears off the new ones will smell just like hers.


----------



## Bunnylady (Apr 6, 2011)

hoodat said:
			
		

> if you ever have to put newborns in with another doe who has a small litter dust the nest with baby powder and put a dab of vanilla on mamas nose. She identifies her own by smell and that disguises their smell so they can't be identified as strangers. By the time it wears off the new ones will smell just like hers.


Maybe I've just had very forgiving does, but I have never had a doe reject a litter because I added foreign kits to it, even though I don't do any of these things. I've never had one savage a strange baby either, and I mix and match litters all the time. In 20+ years of raising rabbits, I've had only one doe that rejected her litter (this doe only raised one or two in each of her first couple of litters; I messed around with her third litter so much trying to figure out why, I guess she just got fed up with me!) and one doe that savaged her litter (one time because I moved her and her litter into the garage, another time for no obvious reason at all). I "kitnap" litters when I think the weather is cold enough that the babies might get chilled (there are 25 baby bunnies in my hall closet at the moment). When i first started with rabbits, I was much more wary of upsetting the does, but I have learned that they are much more tolerant than I had been led to believe. With that said, I wouldn't try to add kits to a litter that have opened their eyes - tolerance only goes so far!


----------



## Bossroo (Apr 7, 2011)

I too have mixed and matched dozens of kitts over the years without any chemical odors on them or the doe. Just make sure the newcommers get covered by the adopting mom's fur.  Depending on the doe, Three days seems to be with no/ minimum problems. After that there may be.


----------



## rabbitman (Apr 7, 2011)

I have 2 bucs and 1 doe. The doe is skiddish. Should I seperate the doe from them if they can breed? Also I know that they dont need a momma rabbit but I had limited space availble at the time. I got some new cages so I will seperate them thanks everybody.


----------

